

Are your customers bees or flies? - jasonhamiltonm
http://blog.startuprocketlauncher.com/post/44459246581/are-your-customers-bees-or-flies

======
lutusp
I wonder whether the linked article's author actually knows when and whether
to use an apostrophe.

Plural: "bees".

Possessive: "bee's".

Plural possessive: "bees'"

<http://www.grammarbook.com/punctuation/apostro.asp>

When I see an egregious error like this in an article's title, I immediately
dive into the article itself, eager to read the words of someone so obviously
skilled in the use of words.

